# FR: although it would be necessary



## Rex

I'll finish that theme park soon!  Hopefully this is its last query. I need to say: "...although it would be necessary to do a lot of resaerch..." and have written: "...bien qu’il fallût faire beaucoup de recherches..." Are any changes needed?
Merci à tous.


----------



## timpeac

Rex said:
			
		

> I'll finish that theme park soon! Hopefully this is its last query. I need to say: "...although it would be necessary to do a lot of resaerch..." and have written: "...bien qu’il fallût faire beaucoup de recherches..." Are any changes needed?
> Merci à tous.


 
That would be literary French for "although I had to do a lot of research". You just need the present subjunctive here "bien qu'il faille faire..." or depending on the context perhaps the perfect subjunctive "bien qu'il ait fallu faire..." "although I/we have had to do a lot of research..."


----------



## superromu

that's ok for me 
depending on the context, you may need qu'il ait fallu

bien qu'il faille faire (action qui doit être mener bientôt)


----------



## Gil

If you give us the rest of the sentence, you will increase your chances of getting something useful.


----------



## Rex

Thanks Gil. here's the full sentence:
Pourquoi pas, bien qu’il fallût faire beaucoup de recherches pour évaluer la future viabilité du projet qu’il avait en tête. Rex


----------



## superromu

bien qu’il *ait fallu *faire beaucoup de recherches pour évaluer la future viabilité du projet qu’il avait en tête

it sounds better to me


----------



## Rex

Hi Superromu
Many thanks, although 
I'm not quite sure that this gets me where I want to go: according to one of my grammar books, this past subjunctive would be used if one wished to imply that the research acually happened before the action of the main clause, whereas I want to express it as a need for them to be undertaken...


----------



## fetchezlavache

it's a strange sentence rex, we have no clue of the tense you're using, because there is no verb in the 'proposition principale'. kindly give us the previous one please ?

as it is, i would add 'lui'. bien qu'il _lui_ eut fallu/fallût  ...


----------



## Rex

Hello Fetchez!
Here's the preceding sentence as well!
"Néanmoins, je suis allé avec l’idée quand un ami m’a suggéré qu’on pourrait créer un nouveau site touristique pour Sydney. Pourquoi pas, bien qu’il fallût faire beaucoup de recherches pour évaluer la future viabilité du projet qu’il avait en tête. "


----------



## Gil

Rex said:
			
		

> Thanks Gil. here's the full sentence:
> Pourquoi pas, bien qu’il fallût faire beaucoup de recherches pour évaluer la future viabilité du projet qu’il avait en tête. Rex




Ma suggestion:
Pourquoi pas, en dépit de la somme de recherches requises pour évaluer la rentabilité de son projet.


----------



## fetchezlavache

i don't understand why you use the imperfect in 'avait en tête'. also, i'm not sure what you mean by 'je suis allé avec l'idée'.

your sentences don't fit together. the 'pourquoi' pas' is incongruous with the imperfect..

néanmoins, je me suis rallié à l'idée d'un ami, de créer un nouveau site touristique pour sydney. 'pourquoi pas', me suis-je dit, bien qu'il faille faire beaucoup de recherches sur la viabilité future de son projet.


----------



## Rex

Hello again!
Je suis allé etc: I went along with the idea..... Why not, although it would be necessary etc.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

"...although it would be necessary to do a lot of resaerch..." : *bien que cela suppose que l'on fasse des recherches approfondies ...*


----------



## sophievm

I suggest : "pourquoi pas, bien que cela nécessite une recherche approfondie..."


----------



## Rex

éCher Fetchez
Comme vous voyez, j'ai reçu un veritable tas de réponses concernant le subjonctif conditionel, et jje suis maintenant un peu désorienté! Néanmoins, il me semble que la ré


----------



## Rex

Merci Jean-Michel
Votre ràponse me convient bien  et je prévois que je vais l'utilise.
Rex


----------

